# propane regulator hissing, for new bottle on gas grill : /



## NCmountainCabin (Apr 19, 2018)

ran out of fuel on my current BlueRhino propane 20lb bottle for my gas grill.... has worked fine for many months.

today, replace the empty with a new 'unknown' bottle picked up at an auto parts store a few months ago, no name, but looks like most of the used models stacked with their 'box' outside.

Here's the problem:

after connecting this 'new' bottle, *the regulator started 'hissing' right away*. It did not do this on the previous new bottle, of course. The hissing will subside if I either turn the regulator a little, _or better yet, I push IN on the regulator._


Could this be a sign of a 'internal washer' or similar leaky problem? :crying:


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

What I hate about the new style tanks and regulators is that the big nuts on the regulator are now made of plastic, and eventually they crack. When you tighten them turn it until it feels like it runs into something and then stop. They don't depend on a metal-to-metal seal to be gas-tight, they depend on a rubber O-ring.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Add some dishwashing liquid to a cup of water and smear the suds over the connections. If there are no bubbles developing, you should be good. If there are bubbles you have a leak.


----------



## NCmountainCabin (Apr 19, 2018)

*Re: propane regulator SOLVED : )*

o.kee d.okee

I found the issue... it's not the regulator, but the tank inlet's 'rubber washer' / or style of 'seating' ... either both the washer was old/deformed/no longer making a good seal, or the 'fit' of the regulator body into this type of inlet seating does not fit the same - I would think it's the washer.

either way, with another tank, and the proper washer, everything is now good. The auto parts store was nice enough to just change out the full tank with another full tank that has the correct washer.

:vs_laugh:

let's get grillin' !


----------

